# Exterior Panel mount and PVC?



## jwelectric (Sep 28, 2008)

Smileyboy said:


> Sorry, pics are sideways.


 
312.5(C) has the requirements for the installation of cables into a panel.

I think that you might have a problem unless you build a chase of some sort for the cables to enter the panel enclosure. 

When you read the exception each of those items must be followed in order to be code compliant.

Might be worth getting the inspector involved at this point.


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

what is the distance from the ceiling to the panel ? 
I had an inspector tell me about "gunners " . He more or less was saying that you could put all your romex in a sleeve , and not worry about derating, if it met certain conditions. Unfortunitly, I didnt follow up on this because I dont really like the idea. Let me check my old codebook to see if I highlighted anything about it.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

i have not worked for anyone in new orleans that would blink an eye at sleeving this in a peice of conduit - i have never been allowed to derate on resi - that being said i personally would like to see it put in a furdown of some kind - it alleviates any code issues and looks better than a piece of conduit that you know has two to many conductors in it
EDIT: why is HO running your cables??


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

It is 7ft to the ceiling. I might just tell the HO to frame in a chase.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Unless you are expecting these cables to be potentially damaged, you can leave them exposed. Put a piece of plywood up and staple the cables neatly down to the panel.

Also, why is the customer running your cables?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You can put them inside a pvc conduit sleeve for protection into the panel under certain conditions. You still are subject to conduit fill/ derating issues.
The conduit sleeve must be at least 18" long, not penetrate thru the ceiling, terminate in a bushing or other means that protects the cables from abrasion, and the cables have to be secured (memory, no code book at the desk, others feel free to correct mistakes here).. 12 inches from the point of entry into the conduit sleeve. Oh, and the open end of the sleeve must be stuffed with something like duct seal to prevent vermin from coming down the pipe into the panel. Did I get it all?


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

I think you left out that the panel must be surface mounted.


----------



## Wilhoit (Nov 10, 2008)

Bottom line--Is it "Subject to physical damage"--One should always make this a top consideration---Looks from here 1 1/2 to 2 inch emt fixes everything


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Smileyboy said:


> It is 7ft to the ceiling. I might just tell the HO to frame in a chase.



That would be your best bet. Even if the wire was THHN You can't fill a pipe past 40% or a nipple (24" or less) past 60%.

In the long run it will look nicer with it framed out and covered with sheetrock.


----------



## 2towbot (Nov 19, 2008)

*Imho*

If the HO is running the cables .........you might wanna take a glance
at how they get there, are they multi branch.....a few load checks since 
the AHJ will find you if the HO is out of line 
my 2 bits 
-Dave


----------

